# What price to sell my Craftsman 12 lathe?



## genevamotorsports (Jan 25, 2017)

I have out grown the capabilities of my trusted Craftsman "Commercial" 12" lathe.  I'd like to sell it and I'm not sure what a fair market value will be.  It is the later 101.28990 lower drive model.  Even though it is a low hour unit, I was bored a couple of years ago and fully restored it.  Full strip to metal repaint, new bearings, half nuts, belts, bushings, blah blah blah.  It has the usual 3 & 4 jaw chucks, steady & follow rest, and taper attachment.  It holds about 5 tenths with a collet.  The lathe is as good as these get but is still just a Craftsman/Atlas.  Assuming I plan to keep most of the tooling, what do you all think its worth?


----------



## LEM (Jan 25, 2017)

Hard to say without a picture does it have QC tool post and if so what kind.  I have seen them for 1200 to 2000 depending on tools, bed wear etc.  A lot depends on the local market I suppose.


----------



## dontrinko (Jan 26, 2017)

Check similar sales on Ebay. Make sure you check sale price not asking price.  Don


----------



## chips&more (Jan 26, 2017)

Keep the lathe, but still get another one! Two lathes are better than one! Just ask all the machinaholics (sp?) on this site!!!! I shouldn’t be talking! I’m no better!...Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## tq60 (Jan 26, 2017)

Check craigslist for lathes in general in your market and nearby ones.

Local listing suddenly went high but not moving much.

First is  what is the supply as supply demand matter.

As a commercial lathe it is considered garbage but as a home or hobby lathes they are pretty good.

We are aware of a couple in commercial shops but only as maintenance support.

Get it cleaned up well and fresh clean oil where it matters then chuck up something for buyers to play with.

Selling it is all in the photos and write up so "sell it"

Price it on high side as easy to come down but cannot go up.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 26, 2017)

chips&more said:


> Keep the lathe, but still get another one! Two lathes are better than one! Just ask all the machinaholics (sp?) on this site!!!! I shouldn’t be talking! I’m no better!...Good Luck, Dave.


Agreed!  I have three but only use two regularly.  One is set up with a 3-jaw chuck, other has a 5-C collet chuck on it.  It's nice to pop back and forth on projects without changing set ups.

Bruce


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 26, 2017)

It $150.00 if you can deliver to my shop in St. Pete. 



















Just kidding of Corse.


----------



## JPMacG (Jan 26, 2017)

The chucks, taper attachment and rests sold separately on eBay plus selling the stripped lathe locally might bring the most $$.


----------

